
Show HN: GitHub Repo Search – A Chrome extension to quickly search your repos - jga23
https://firstandthird.com/opensource/github-repo-search
======
jga23
Hey everybody! If you are like us and have a lot of Github repos (we have
400+), you quickly realize how difficult it is to get to a specific one
(especially for organizations). We created this chrome extension to solve that
issue. All you need to do is type gh<tab or space> in your search bar and it
will autocomplete all of your repos (private and public). We your productivity
increases as much as it has for us. Enjoy!

